# Treats for going outside



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

We have had Charlie for over little over a week now. Since Sunday 2/3/13 he has done all his business outside. Do I still give him a treat when he goes? If so when do I stop?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I am of the belief that treats are to be used a lot for the first year. Have little 1/4" pieces of good treats and use them whenever and even sometimes just out of the blue. 

Everything Charlie does well desires many treats. Fastest way to a happy and well- mannered pup IMO.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

ME. The only treat I use, I am the best treat when walking outside. 

Lucky I caught this thread before someone jumps in to suggest to use treats outside on walks and ruin your dog forever. 

No need to waste money on treats for routine daily walks. Use treats only for bonding while training the dog but never ever take treats on routine daily walks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Datacan,

Both of my Hungarian Pointers, Bailey and Chloe, would drop me like a worn out shoe for a 1/4" cube of cooked cow's liver. ;D

Agree that treats = bonding as much as anything else. You are the giver of good things. Good behavior is rewarded by the best person in the world: YOU!

Treats are not feeding but bonding agents. Don't buy the cheap grocery store treats but get the good expensive stuff or make it yourself. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would keep using the treats along with praise.

Mine are older and still get a treat sometimes for a job well done.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I meant routine walks. 
Ppl get confused easily, training and routine walks are different. 

1st rule in fostering possessiveness - guard the owner with the treats.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> I meant routine walks.
> Ppl get confused easily, training and routine walks are different.
> 
> 1st rule in fostering possessiveness - guard the owner with the treats.


Datacan you often put forward that you don't take treats on walks as this makes your dog guard you or become possessive. Has this actually happened with one of your dogs?

I carry treats everywhere. Granted Mac is only 20 months old so still young put he has never guarded me or become possessive. I would like to think he knows as his master can take of myself and that I as the master choose who and when I will give any treat. He has no say in the matter.

Plus if your argument holds true how to you handle taking a toy to the park with other dogs around?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy never has treats whilst out for a walk, it's amazing how many dog walkers I meet that want to give Darcy treat's....if a dog has been exercising hard and someone gives treats this can easily cause gastric torsion...best practice is to leave treats at home...sorry for going on...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dogs don't carry treats for the health of pack dynamics.

Ok, here is one more tip. Children are especially at risk when the owner drags bags of treats around. Dog learns to see human as a Pez dispenser rather. Only the weakest animals give up the food on a regular basis in a pack. 
While adults can easily discipline the dog (verbally and physically), small children cannot and that puts them in danger. 

I don't carry treats on walks. Dog has learned to obey ME, human rather. That includes children.
Just because you own a powerful dog, you're so proud of, doesn't mean it cannot be gentle and kind around all humans (big and small) 

Remember kids, don't take treats on regular walks!


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

lol... getting a little off topic. I just remember given my golden treats when she was 5 years old for going outside.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Praise is the best treat a V will ever get - the other side is PIKE gets a treat everytime we come home - alone on a potty break or out of the the truck - home is where he wants to V !!! LOL


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> Ok, here is one more tip. Children are especially at risk when the owner drags bags of treats around. Dog learns to see human as a Pez dispenser rather. Only the weakest animals give up the food on a regular basis in a pack.
> While adults can easily discipline the dog (verbally and physically), small children cannot and that puts them in danger.
> 
> Remember kids, don't take treats on regular walks!


Are u saying u don't carry treats because otherwise your dog will start to attack kids? Also why can't kids discipline dogs? If my niece tells mac to sit he sits. He doesn't snatch a treat whether it comes from me or a child. I have to say that me carrying treats doesn't put kids in danger?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D born, I dealt with pretty serious dog and the professional advice was the only option. I don't just write from personal experience. 

Sure, kids can discipline dogs if the dog sees them able. But all too often the dog views them as competition or easy target. 

Think about it, all the discipline you achieved, did that come by way of treats? My guess is no. 

(**** iPhone autocorrect drives me nuts, sorry)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Besides, what do you do with the treats? When exactly are you rewarding the dog/dogs? I can tell you that no matter how precise your or anyone else' timing is, it is always way too late. 

The only way to properly use treats is to use them in a defined training setting. Place the treats under a box (you can place one or several treats) ... Work the dog's exercise routine and at times send him to the box to collect the prize. 

This way, it is way better than reaching in your pockets for food. 

Another way, with a small puppy, is to set the dog on a table and feed him/her treats continuously alternating left hand, right hand so the dog does not guess where the treat came from. 
Then suddenly stop... Wait until the looks up at you... Mark that moment with a YES and treat. 

That is a proper way to use treats. Anything else is waste of time/money/effort because the dog will surely misinterpret. 

Again, nothing wrong with treats, except timing is always late and marks the wrong behavior.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Data - you crack me up !!!! Pez dispenser - most members are to young to remember when they were in their hay day - you are so right - to many treats and any thing looks like a treat dispenser LOL !!!!


----------

